# Desktop CD Ubuntu



## Illuvatar (29 Mai 2007)

Voil&#224;, j'ai une petite question concernant Ubuntu. Pour rendre service &#224; un ami, j'avais grav&#233; le desktop cd d'ubuntu 7.04 : Je l'ai utilis&#233; sans aucun probl&#232;me sur un PC.
Rentr&#233; chez moi, je me suis demand&#233; si ce m&#234;me cd avait des chances de marcher sur Mac. Sans trop y croire, j'ai tent&#233; un boot en appuyant sur "C" et comme je m'y attendais : aucune r&#233;action. Le Mac ( PB G4 ) ne reconnait pas le desktop cd d'ubunutu comme un volume bootable ( il semble quasiment booter directement sur le disque interne )... A priori, j'en ai conclu assez logiquement que ces cd ne sont pas fait pour l'architecture Mac...
Alors voici ma question : Sur quels sites peut-on trouver des cd d'Ubuntu qui marchent sur Mac ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## rizoto (29 Mai 2007)

Ubuntu Feisty ne supporte plus les processeurs PPC.

Il faut prendre une ancienne version PPC de ubuntu et non pas une i386.
http://ftp.ds.karen.hj.se/pub/os/linux/ubuntu-iso/6.10/


----------



## dmo95 (29 Mai 2007)

Ou changer de mac pour un mac équipé d'un processeur Intel 

Grace a Boot Camp il me semble qu'il est possible d'installer Linux, XP et même maintenant Vista, si ca c'est pas un beau coup marketing de la part d'Apple.


----------



## rizoto (29 Mai 2007)

dmo95 a dit:


> Ou changer de mac pour un mac équipé d'un processeur Intel
> 
> Grace a Boot Camp il me semble qu'il est possible d'installer Linux, XP et même maintenant Vista, si ca c'est pas un beau coup marketing de la part d'Apple.



Changer de mac pour installer feisty, c'est pas un peu exagéré ca


----------



## Illuvatar (29 Mai 2007)

Ah ok, je me disais aussi... Merci beaucoup pour le lien en tout cas...

En fait je comptais m'acheter un nouveau mac en septembre et je risque même de repousser l'achat pour la sortie du 10.5... ( enfin je verrai à ce moment suivant les rumeurs concernant les dates de sorties ) Quand à savoir si je tiendrai jusque là


----------



## Warflo (29 Mai 2007)

Feisty existe en PPC.
Cherche un peu sur les sites de torrents, je l'ai trouvé sur je-ne-sais-plus-quel-site.
Même s'il n'est pas supporté "officiellement", il existe toujours une communauté qui s'en occupe.


----------



## PA5CAL (1 Juin 2007)

La page _"je-ne-sais-plus-quel-site"_ de Ubuntu pour PowerPC se trouve l&#224;:

http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/7.04/release/


----------



## PA5CAL (1 Juin 2007)

Et pour la prochaine version (Gutsy Gibbon), les fichiers de Ubuntu pour PowerPC seront plac&#233;s sur le serveur:

http://ports.ubuntu.com/


----------



## Illuvatar (2 Juin 2007)

Merci beaucoup pour ces liens


----------



## Schillier21 (17 Juin 2007)

Pour ceux qui aiment linux (comme moi) un bon site français sur Ubuntu

toutes les dernières mises a jour et nouveautés y sont

http://www.ubuntu-fr.org/


et il donne aussi tous pleins de conseils le gars qui a fait le site alors si vous avez un problème ça peut être une solution.


----------

